# CA USA: Another New PB for Dad PLUS 3 New Species



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

PB rock.
Anemones, sponges, and Gorgonian coral. All released.










Slow fishing, but better than last Wed before "the storm". Water was still green and dirty, but there were pockets of clean, with a nice down and in current, and lots of candybar macks around. Handful of bass each and 15-20bait macks. Man I wish those things are around when the big game comes to town.


----------



## Minny (Dec 2, 2013)

You never no that might be
the illusive money tree looks good..


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Stop starin at my dads rock(s).


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Dropped it like it's hot.


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

Hay zed,

looks like your dad is off to an urgent concrete pour by the looks of those boots and he's just collecting some lime.

i read somewhere that san diego has a climate most similar to our sunshine coast.
But is the water really cold?
we get about 24 to 26 degrees this time of year.
i thought the pacific was really cold in california.
Any nice beaches in texas or is it all mud down that way.?


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Well San Diego is the most moderate climate in the US, w the lowest highs and the highest low temp ranges. It is always very close to the temp of the water in SD. Isn't Sidney a sister city of San Diego? Nope, it's Perth.

From about Santa Barbara in the N, to the "hook" of Baja, MEX is all about the same re water temps. 24C max, 11.7C min. (we're at 16C, now, with air about 7C in the morning. Thus the waders. That was the first sun of the day in the pic. It's deceiving.) We have the cold California current flowing S and butting up against land and upwelling deep water. In the Summer it gets combated by warm water pushing up from the S and radiational heating. San Diego might benefit by being closer to warm blue offshore water for pelagics, but the inshore is pretty close to here in temps.

I don't know TX beaches so I can't be a fair judge.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

indiedog said:


> Your dad looks .....er.... satisfied. What's in that tube he's holding with his left hand?


Well on the water photography requires several shots to get one good one, not blurred. No smile but cleaner composition.
Hell it's his warrior pose with his kill.

The tube is a scotty rod holder. You know, for his rod.


----------



## paulsod (Dec 28, 2008)

That's one way to get your rocks off.....the bottom.
Rockabye baby.
What ever rocks your boat or kayak.
Rock and roll.
He justed rocked up.
Phew... I had to get that out of my system. :lol:


----------



## Geoffw (Jan 23, 2011)

Zed said:


> Stop starin at my dads rock(s).


Zed, again as my previous. 
Your dad does look satisfied, is that because he's got cool rocks or is this at the beginning of the day?


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

paulsod said:


> That's one way to get your rocks off.....the bottom.
> Rockabye baby.
> What ever rocks your boat or kayak.
> Rock and roll.
> ...


you forgot - if this yak's a rockin', don't come a knockin'


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Bertros said:


> anselmo said:
> 
> 
> > paulsod said:
> ...


Now thats what I call getting your rocks off


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Bertros said:


>


bang the head that doesn't bang


----------



## fishstix (Dec 18, 2011)

You sure that's a rock?

Looks more like a fish to me.....and if it is that PB won't stand up!


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Bertros said:


> anselmo said:
> 
> 
> > paulsod said:
> ...





anselmo said:


> Now thats what I call getting your rocks off


He is known to rock out with his... rod out.


----------



## krustayshen (Oct 14, 2013)

This is a great photo Zed, next time you wheel your dad out put his teeth in and tell him to smile. 



Zed said:


> Bertros wrote:
> 
> anselmo wrote:
> 
> ...


Here is one more, if you don't mind a quote from Mad Max

_The Ayatollah of rock and rolla ._


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

krustayshen said:


> This is a great photo Zed, next time you wheel your dad out put his teeth in and tell him to smile.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's just Humungus


----------

